# Snuggling



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Saw this and couldn't resist taking a picture. One of the few times I went to grab the camera and they didn't wake up or move.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Sooooo precious!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Sisterly love! Great picture of your girls!


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

Awww... can I get in on that cat pile up?


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

AWW! Beautiful girls, and such a precious picture. I hate it when my two are in a really cute position and wake up and move right when I'm trying to take a picture! lol. Glad you were able to get this one!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

That is really cute, love Calico kitties!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

AWE! Who wouldn't want to snuggle that!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

All together now...awwwww! That's such a wonderful picture...a big calico snuggle heap. You should have it framed!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Such an adorable photo! As if the twins aren't cute enough... A snuggle shot is just too much!


----------



## The Humble Servant (Mar 16, 2011)

They're in LURVVV!!!

Seriously, how can you stand having that much cuteness around all the time?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Let's hear it for kitties who are too sleepy to move! Great shot of adorable girls.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Awww!! That's so cute. That's a rare moment.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

The twins are so beautiful! Lovely pic, Marie.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh what perfect darlings! Great shot! I have nothing better to do today so I've been trying to get shots of my bunch but they aren't cooperating!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

2 beautiful calicos. I haven't checked out your album in a while...


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Pink paw leathers and fluffy white toe feathers!!!!......*jumps up and down clapping*


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

> Hope you dont mind, I wanted to see your cat better. They are beautiful cats, they look like my Cadie 1960 style.
> If you want me to remove the picture, just tell me


Thanks, they're my fluffy little bratz.

On my monitor, both pictures are the same size. 



> Pink paw leathers and fluffy white toe feathers!!!!.....


I love my cats' feet. Although, all that fluff is what makes it so hard to find their nails to trim them.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oops, didn't notice that.

Here's a better picture of their faces - trying to look all innocent and stuff.













And one of my favorite pictures of Cali:


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

marie73 said:


> And one of my favorite pictures of Cali:


Lucky wants to know if Cali wants a boyfriend. He thinks she's purty. :kittyturn


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

They are SOO beautiful! How on earth did you end up with so many gorgeous cats?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Same way we all did, Kristen - fate....luck....timing

Renée, Lucky can check Cali out on *catch.com* (match.com for cats). :grin:


----------

